# PRODUCT WARNING: Betta Hammock



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have seen SO MANY people using or thinking of using a product called "Betta Hammock" Its basically a plasic leaf with a suction cup that you stick to the glass on your tank. 









Just a word of warning. I have been reading on the web about these and some people have a problem with the metal wire part of the leaf being not properly sealed and rusting in their tank. This is DANGEROUS. I don't know if they have "updated" the product to fix this problem or not. If you have one take it out and inspect it for any signs of rusting (also pull the leaf from the suction cup and check there as thats were most of the rusting seems to occur). If it shows any signs of rusting DON'T USE IT! So just do regular checks on this thing or don't use it at all if you have it. Just something I wanted to share with you all.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks so much. I have a couple of these in my betta tanks and they love them so I'll keep a close eye out for any rusting.


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

You can always slab some aquarium sealant over the metal wire to prevent this from happening.
I believe a post on this product was put up a couple months back too.


----------



## Saroar (Jul 27, 2010)

Rust isn't harmful to your fish, it just looks bad.
Rust is just iron oxide. Iron and oxygen. You don't need to worry about your fish dying if you have those leaves.


----------



## NEWBEE FISH (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool.. Cause my betta and shrimps fight over who gets to kick on the leave....


----------

